# Riverside is on FIRE!!!



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

...right? Someone? Anyone? If you drive by Riverside please give a parking lot report. I don't get out that way too often. Thanks!:brew2:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

!troll!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

call the fire dept.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I checked out Riverside Saturday and the water still looked pretty muddy. There were a hand full of trucks and trailers in the parking lot when I drove by in the afternoon. I wasn't fishing so I don't have a report.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Looked at LLD yesterday. MUDDY!. Lots of birds up by dam. Not sure the middle ramp on west side is OK. Lead edge of ramp on land was sticking several inches above the sand. Middle ramp was the only good one, correct?


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

I went on sunday, very foggy .there was only 2 trailers.the water was muddy.I went on to whiterock .water was better .we caught a lot of throw backs ,we did manage a nice mess to bring home.we put in at whiterock marina and headed to the waterfalls.
lots of boats up there .


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Water muddy, parking lot a ghost town. Another week or 2 I suppose, if we don't get a bunch of rain


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I hope it clears up soon. I usually fish north of Riverside but had the pleasure of experiencing trolling with rattletraps when the whites were super thick up stream from the bridge awhile back. You couldn't drag your rattletrap in the water very long without it being ambushed by angry whites!!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yup, chrome black or blue traps or lipped cranks tears em up when they are on the move! I usually cast & try to get under the little critters if they'll leave it alone.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

crappiecandy29 said:


> I went on sunday, very foggy .there was only 2 trailers.the water was muddy.I went on to whiterock .water was better .we caught a lot of throw backs ,we did manage a nice mess to bring home.we put in at whiterock marina and headed to the waterfalls.
> lots of boats up there .


Where are the water falls? Past the keep left marker?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

smithnwesson said:


> Where are the water falls? Past the keep left marker?


Yes and then much further past a lot of bends and trees across the creek just underwater in a couple of spots, and some acutual big boulders on side. And not those that are close to sign "keep left. or right"
I can't spell the name offhand of the first creek that intersects it on the left, but Tantabeaux is close phonically spelling it, and past several bends a bridge and many deep holes, but with a lot log jams usually, it has a couple of stair step waterfalls with deep holes.
Then on the right around the bend from Tantabeaux on Big White Rock Creek is little White Rock Creek.
Which is a long shallow smaller creek with a few holes here and there.
Both these creeks will have white bass run and spawn in them at different times.
On up Big White Rock Creek from these feeder creeks it about 5 to 9 feet deep with holes 12 to 17 feet deep. And a long way up the creek is a bridge support, like the one much like the one just up from the HWY 94 bridge, small bridge support out in the water, around two more bends some downed logs and stumps in the creek is a waterfall in a couple of series.

The first and biggest of the falls is about a three foot drop or more on an average flow, I one drove The Mighty Red-Fin right up and over it during a flood and went miles more and found white bass in a rock pool that were huge. You could actually see the slant of the creek going up hill.
Most of time you can drag a small boat over it and keep going a ways, but not a large boat.
Often the first drop is last place white bass can get to. And they spawn there, if the water is clear enough you watch them spawn.
They go way past this spot on a rise and miles up the creek is some structure, deep holes in rock, etc.. where they make runs to spawn if it's deep for them.


----------

